# 1969 GTO Battery Tray



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

hi,

Can someone tell me how the battery tray connects to the fender Skirt. 

Looks like two holes. Do i just use a bolt/nut? or a clip on the battery tray?

I would like it to be factory correct. thank you!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FooGee said:


> hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me how the battery tray connects to the fender Skirt.
> 
> ...


I think the battery tray is the same 68-72. My '70 there is a bolt with the head in the fender well and washer and nut at the tray.


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

its probably the same. thank you for the info!!


----------

